# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد!:(

## Pourya.sh

درود دوستان تلاشگر 
بچه ها من بخام دیپ مجدد بگیرم میشه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!تجربیم--انسانی بگیرم
خب اگه میشه سوابق تحصیلی چی؟!!!!!!!!!این که نمره ها وارد سایت شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه نمیشه چکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## biology115

دیگه نمیشه واسه 95 دیپلم مجدد گرفت

مگر اینکه خرداد بگیری واسه کنکور 96 ...

----------


## Pourya.sh

خب ترمیم معدل سال دیگه ام میاد؟
ترمیم معدل بهتره یا دیپ مجدد؟
ببینم در کل دیپ مجدد بگیری فقط 5 درصد درسا حساب میشه؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> خب ترمیم معدل سال دیگه ام میاد؟
> ترمیم معدل بهتره یا دیپ مجدد؟
> ببینم در کل دیپ مجدد بگیری فقط 5 درصد درسا حساب میشه؟


ترمیم معدل

----------


## biology115

> خب ترمیم معدل سال دیگه ام میاد؟
> ترمیم معدل بهتره یا دیپ مجدد؟
> ببینم در کل دیپ مجدد بگیری فقط 5 درصد درسا حساب میشه؟


هر کدوم سختی خودش رو داره

چون اگه ترمیم اومد باید همه رو حتما 20 بگیری 

ولی دیپلم مجدد لازم نیست ، اگه 10 هم بگیری تاثیرش در انسانی 6 هست ...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> هر کدوم سختی خودش رو داره
> 
> چون اگه ترمیم اومد باید همه رو حتما 20 بگیری 
> 
> ولی دیپلم مجدد لازم نیست ، اگه 10 هم بگیری تاثیرش در انسانی 6 هست ...


چرابایدحتماهمه روبیست بگیریم؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Pourya.sh

راس میگه باید بیس بگیریم

----------


## biology115

> چرابایدحتماهمه روبیست بگیریم؟


نمره زیر بیست یعنی فاجعه ...

احتمالا ترمیم هم به امسال نرسه ...

کاش واسه دیپلم مجدد اقدام کرده بودم ...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> نمره زیر بیست یعنی فاجعه ...
> 
> احتمالا ترمیم هم به امسال نرسه ...
> 
> کاش واسه دیپلم مجدد اقدام کرده بودم ...


یغنی من بامعدل 19.04معدلم فاجعه است؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## biology115

> یغنی من بامعدل 19.04معدلم فاجعه است؟


واسه شما نه

چون شما دیپلم ریاضی داری ولی میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی

تاثیرش کمتر میشه ...

19 که خوبه ...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> واسه شما نه
> 
> چون شما دیپلم ریاضی داری ولی میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی
> 
> تاثیرش کمتر میشه ...
> 
> 19 که خوبه ...


اخه شماگفتب زیربیست فاجعه است :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> درود دوستان تلاشگر 
> بچه ها من بخام دیپ مجدد بگیرم میشه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!تجربیم--انسانی بگیرم
> خب اگه میشه سوابق تحصیلی چی؟!!!!!!!!!این که نمره ها وارد سایت شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اگه نمیشه چکار کنم؟


کنکور96بده که ترمیم  معدل اجرامیشه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pourya.sh

داداش ول کن نپرس نا امید میشی امروز رفتم ی چیزایی دیدم ...
ول کن

----------


## biology115

> اخه شماگفتب زیربیست فاجعه است


البته یه خرده اغراق کردم

راستی دوست عزیز چه رشته های دانشگاهی خوبه تو زیرگروه ریاضی؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> داداش ول کن نپرس نا امید میشی امروز رفتم ی چیزایی دیدم ...
> ول کن


چی دیدی؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> البته یه خرده اغراق کردم
> 
> راستی دوست عزیز چه رشته های دانشگاهی خوبه تو زیرگروه ریاضی؟


مهندسی برق ومهندسی نفت ومهندسی عمران

----------


## GHZO7

> مهندسی برق ومهندسی نفت ومهندسی عمران


اگر برق خوبه پس چرا میخوای دوباره کنکور تجربی بدی؟

----------


## biology115

> مهندسی برق ومهندسی نفت ومهندسی عمران


خب راست میگه ، اگه برق خوبه چرا میخوای از دانشگاه به این خوبی انصراف بدی؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> اگر برق خوبه پس چرا میخوای دوباره کنکور تجربی بدی؟


اقامهندسی برق بده :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## biology115

> داداش ول کن نپرس نا امید میشی امروز رفتم ی چیزایی دیدم ...
> ول کن


چی دیدیییییییییی؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> خب راست میگه ، اگه برق خوبه چرا میخوای از دانشگاه به این خوبی انصراف بدی؟


اقامهندسی برق بده
 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## biology115

> اقامهندسی برق بده


آقا شما حالتون خوبه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## GHZO7

> اقامهندسی برق بده


صد در صد 
حتما خیلی بده دیگه 
اگر خوب بود که قصد انصراف نداشتی... :Yahoo (16):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

مهندسی یرقه خوبه ولی من بهش علاقه ندارم :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## biology115

> مهندسی یرقه خوبه ولی من بهش علاقه ندارم


میگن خیلی سخته

دهن آدم رو سرویس میکنه ...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> میگن خیلی سخته
> 
> دهن آدم رو سرویس میکنه ...


 مدار1و2داره پدرآدمودرمیاره

----------


## biology115

> یک مدارداره پدرآدمودرمیاره


حالا که اینقدر سخته ، آینده کاریش چطوره؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> حالا که اینقدر سخته ، آینده کاریش چطوره؟


یایدتادکترابخونی تابتونی آینده شغلی داشته باشی

----------


## biology115

> یایدتادکترابخونی تابتونی آینده شغلی داشته باشی


یعنی لیسانس هیچی؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> یعنی لیسانس هیچی؟؟؟؟؟


بالیسانس هیچ کاری گیرت نمیاد

----------


## legend528

دوستان من رفتم برای دیپلم مجدد.گفتن باید به عنوان داوطلب آزاد امتحان بدم.گفتن فقط میتونم تطبیق بدم بعد 2 درس غیر مشترک رو فقط میتونم امتحان بدم نه همه رو.یعنی من دیپلمم ریاضی هست میخوام تجربی بگیرم فقط میتونم زمین و زیست امتحان بدم و بقیه رو تطبیق میزنن.خب این که فایده نداره من میخواستم همه رو دوباره امتحان بدم که معدلم بالا بیاد.کسی میدونه چجوریه؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> دوستان من رفتم برای دیپلم مجدد.گفتن باید به عنوان داوطلب آزاد امتحان بدم.گفتن فقط میتونم تطبیق بدم بعد 2 درس غیر مشترک رو فقط میتونم امتحان بدم نه همه رو.یعنی من دیپلمم ریاضی هست میخوام تجربی بگیرم فقط میتونم زمین و زیست امتحان بدم و بقیه رو تطبیق میزنن.خب این که فایده نداره من میخواستم همه رو دوباره امتحان بدم که معدلم بالا بیاد.کسی میدونه چجوریه؟


کنکور95میخای بدی یا96؟

----------


## legend528

> کنکور95میخای بدی یا96؟


96

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> 96


تا96ترمیم معدل میادبیخوددیپلم مجددنگیر

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

بیخیال !

----------

